# Classic SCG video



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

No Gail, but there were a couple of bits on this that got me sniggering.

The first is at 3m50s - would someone please supply an accurate description of the garment "Cat" appears to be wearing as words fail me.

And then the real classic, after FIVE hours of cold dripper coffee the eager presenter finally gets to try it. At 11m30s her face says it all.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ah the good old days before their video's got slick , and dull...


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Ha ha at 12m her face is saying 'please don't make me drink anymore of that'


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You would, wouldn't you


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I would


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> You would, wouldn't you


not if she pulls a face like that everytime


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Please......I know I'm watching a carry on film in itv3 at the moment but i didn't realise this was carry on coffee on here too


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Have we ever seen Cat?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Mohair sweater?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Have we ever seen Cat?


Yup, a few times. She's okay. Or drop dead gorgeous compared to Gail!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Are we convinced it is a sweater?

I thought that it might be some kind of organic symbiont.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Yup, a few times. She's okay. Or drop dead gorgeous compared to Gail!


Proof ....dont believe you


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Hang on then...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Trying to find one of the videos where she passed the video camera to Gail to film her drinking an espresso...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thats not her.. .


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> not if she pulls a face like that everytime


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Give up man your wrong


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


>


That seems like her equivalent of the vinegar strokes


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Trying to find one of the videos where she passed the video camera to Gail to film her drinking an espresso...


Brewin with....

Brewin' With Brandi: Irish Whiskey Float:






**** me one of the most pointless arguments I've had


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Slight Rhonda Rousey thing going on there


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> Slight Rhonda Rousey thing going on there


She looked a bit manly in Fast & Furious 7!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> Slight Rhonda Rousey thing going on there


famous Welsh tottie?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Could this be Kat from SCC

https://www.linkedin.com/in/katoak

Can't think which equipment they were testing now where I'm sure the video showed Kat. If I remember and find it, I'll post it here.

Those images above I found from a search. Not her judging by video Boots posted above.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Hang on then...


Found her yet .....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That's no use...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

So none of you have seen the video I'm referring to where Kat is seen briefly on camera? When I have nothing better to do I'll try going through my history on YouTube and try and find the video but it'll take ages as I sure watched a lot of SCC videos last year when trying to decide which equipment to purchase.


----------

